
What's Powering the U.S. Economy? It's a Mystery, Frankly - mooreds
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-02-06/u-s-economic-expansion-shows-no-signs-of-ending
======
bediger4000
"while the Dodd-Frank financial reforms and the scars of that disaster
probably are holding back financial institutions from piling up excessive
risks"

My impression has been that Dodd-Frank was quietly undone not too long after
it was put in place. Is this not true?

~~~
mooreds
My impression is that pieces are still in place (the CFPB still exists, the
Volker rule still holds for now: [https://www.msn.com/en-
us/finance/markets/wall-street-ventur...](https://www.msn.com/en-
us/finance/markets/wall-street-venture-fund-curbs-to-be-eased-in-volcker-
revamp/ar-BBZnrbM) ) but that it's been slowly undone over the years.

